# Happy Canada Day!



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 1, 2013)

To all our members to the north:


----------



## wellminded1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks, Rick!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks my friend!!


----------



## franzb69 (Jul 1, 2013)

Happy Canada Day to all canadians out there!


----------



## echerub (Jul 2, 2013)

Woowoo!

I was too busy with electrical work in the lower level of my house to really enjoy the day, but I got outside with the missus to catch some fireworks at night


----------



## Mike9 (Jul 2, 2013)

Happy Canada do to you guys - now go get a beer and grill something


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 3, 2013)

Cheers to our up North brothers & sisters like Sinclair the best woman striker in the game of soccer


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 3, 2013)

and she plays here!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 3, 2013)

SpikeC said:


> and she plays here!



That's right Portland,Spike is that you are from?There are even a couple Canadian born women playing for USA national team.I think the best game in the London Olympics was Canada-USA where Cristine scored all three of Canada's goals only to lose 4-3.USA womans team looks strong again this year.


----------

